

My Experience Getting Owned by App Store Pirates - icombat
http://www.icombatgame.com/2009/05/08/my-experience-getting-owned-by-app-store-pirates/

======
jasongullickson
An incredibly mature attitude about piracy.

My first job was at a chain music store where I became familiar with the term
"shrink". I noticed that the most-often-stolen item was cassette singles,
which made sense given their target audience. What didn't make sense to me was
that they were placed near the entrance/exit, which seemed to make them even
more vulnerable.

When I asked the manager why this was, she explained "the margin on those
tapes is lower than almost anything else in the store".

Brilliant.

------
dhimes
People were stealing a $0.99 app? Holy shit! What pathetic losers. I going to
have my kid buy it when he comes home. Sounds like a great game for his little
brother.

~~~
wmeredith
For crackers, it's not about the money. It never has been.

~~~
branden
For crackers, it's not about the money. For people who download cracked games,
it's probably about the money.

